# Turbo roller wear question.



## Guyincognito76 (26 Nov 2016)

I've bought one of those Aldi Turbo Trainers for £50. So, obviously, first newbie mistake is that I used it with my regular tyres. As my road riding is probably done for the winter this is not a huge deal at the minute. I'm more concerned that the roller, which is rubbery plastic and not metal, has had a groove worn into it. Surely this is going to continue to wear down all the way through, no?


----------



## TissoT (26 Nov 2016)

Yes it probably would wear down . Would it be possible to fit a metal sleeve around it ?


----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2016)

In time it may, but it will likely take a lot of riding. No worries on the road tyre, that is all I have ever used.

To be fair though you cannot buy much for £50 and if it lasts a 100 rides I would say it was money well spent.

Mine was about £400 and is now still well used at 20+ years old.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Nov 2016)

It shouldn't do. Are you sure it's set up right? There's often 2 positions to set the roller for different wheel sizes (at least that's the case with Tacx anyway). Setting that wrongly can cause excessive pressure which could cause more tyre wear. 
Tyre choice (trainer vs road) won't affect wear on the roller itself so a trainer tyre isn't the solution here.


----------



## Guyincognito76 (26 Nov 2016)

The roller can only be lifted or lowered. Reducing contact anymore seems, when riding, to reduce resistance too much so that it's like riding in a really high gear.


----------



## Garry A (26 Nov 2016)

There are lots of reviews of this turbo on the Aldi site, all saying the same thing. Id take it back,


----------



## Guyincognito76 (26 Nov 2016)

Garry A said:


> There are lots of reviews of this turbo on the Aldi site, all saying the same thing. Id take it back,



Oh for fu... a metal cover over the roller can't have cost that much more to produce.


----------



## lpretro1 (26 Nov 2016)

We are talking Aldi here - don't expect a lot


----------



## Guyincognito76 (26 Nov 2016)

lpretro1 said:


> We are talking Aldi here - don't expect a lot



I thought it wasn't unreasonable to expect it to last until April.


----------



## vickster (26 Nov 2016)

Return it, buy a better one?


----------



## e-rider (26 Nov 2016)

Guyincognito76 said:


> I've bought one of those Aldi Turbo Trainers for £50. So, obviously, first newbie mistake is that I used it with my regular tyres. As my road riding is probably done for the winter this is not a huge deal at the minute. I'm more concerned that the roller, which is rubbery plastic and not metal, has had a groove worn into it. Surely this is going to continue to wear down all the way through, no?


£100 will get you a basic turbo from Elite or Tacx. Good Rollers can be had for about £100 too.
As for your current setup, special turbo tyres are used to save your normal tyre from heat damage, not to protect the turbo itself.
Keep using the turbo as is, until it wears out which should be in a few years time. Good quality Turbos last for years and years
EDIT, design fault, the plastic roller is shite, aim for a refund


----------



## Alan O (26 Nov 2016)

Yep, I'd say return it too - that's a design fault. (I just got a Tacx one for £86 from Halfords, and it's good)


----------



## Erne rower (7 Jan 2017)

Just a late addition to this trainer forum; bought the Aldi fluid turbo trainer. Found a groove worn on roller after only about 5 mins use!!,( GP4 conti tyre). Obviously not fit for purpose.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jan 2017)

Living where I do (Northern U.S.) I get a lot of use from a trainer. I may wear one out after a few years, but they should last longer than what you report. Then again, our Aldis' don't carry very much in the way of cycling gear, nothing like you see in Britain or Europe. But the season will soon be at a point where a lot of winter gear will be going on sale, or getting sold on Craigslist or Gumtree. I do use a training tire in winter. This is because, on the trainer, the tire doesn't get used across the tread, but rather in one small line round about the tire where it contacts the roller, creating a wear line or even a flat spot. My Minoura is getting quite old for a trainer, so I'm thinking about replacing. I'd buy quality, and buy once.


----------



## gbb (10 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> . I do use a training tire in winter. This is because, on the trainer, the tire doesn't get used across the tread, but rather in one small line round about the tire where it contacts the roller, creating a wear line or even a flat spot. .



I have always used my 'normal' tyre (usually a gator) on the turbo and never generally had a problem, but I only use the turbo sparingly and always make sure the pressure between tyre and turbo roller is the minimum possible, I've always said there's no need for a turbo tyre in my experience.
But I've changed my mind...my last tyre developed a flat spot all round it at the contact point, probably because I used the turbo more than usual.

I suspect if someone is either using a turbo a lot, likes there to be a reasonable amount of pressure between tyre and roller to avoid slippage or is doing some serious workouts, a turbo specific tyre may well be a better option.


----------



## screenman (10 Jan 2017)

I have a turbo specific bike, fact it has been on the turbo that long I doubt I have the front wheel for it anymore. I have never used a turbo specific tyre and have no reason to as wear is not a problem.


----------



## Lynnh (13 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE ]I've bought one of those Aldi Turbo Trainers for £50. So, obviously, first newbie mistake is that I used it with my regular tyres. As my road riding is probably done for the winter this is not a huge deal at the minute. I'm more concerned that the roller, which is rubbery plastic and not metal, has had a groove worn into it. Surely this is going to continue to wear down all the way through, no?[/QUOTE]

I got the same one for Xmas and having just completed my third session it’s worn right through to the metal (with a trainer tyre as initially I thought it was my bike tyre that was shredding with the friction). Conclusion I think - you get what you pay for! Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2019)

Being in the States, where Aldi's cycling offers are fewer than in England and Germany. the Bikemate turbo trainer is the only cycling item currently in store at my local Aldi's. I wasn't interested in it as I have a Cycleops, but I'm sorry to hear it isn't up to spec. Usually I've had pretty good luck with what little cycling stuff we get over here from them.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2019)

lpretro1 said:


> We are talking Aldi here - don't expect a lot



Empty baked bean can over the roller?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2019)

gbb said:


> I have always used my 'normal' tyre (usually a gator) on the turbo and never generally had a problem, but I only use the turbo sparingly and always make sure the pressure between tyre and turbo roller is the minimum possible, I've always said there's no need for a turbo tyre in my experience.
> But I've changed my mind...my last tyre developed a flat spot all round it at the contact point, probably because I used the turbo more than usual.
> 
> I suspect if someone is either using a turbo a lot, likes there to be a reasonable amount of pressure between tyre and roller to avoid slippage or is doing some serious workouts, a turbo specific tyre may well be a better option.



I got myself a cheap wheel and trainer tyre. The wheel is not taking any impacts out on the road so does not need to be that high a quality. Wheel is doing just fine a few years on.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2019)

I just use worn road tyres. Something which I would no longer want to ride on the road can still be good for a month or two of TT efforts.

There should still be enough friction between a tyre and the metal roller to work - my TT only had a bare metal roller to start with!


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Jan 2019)

Aldi (generally) have an excellent returns policy, so you should be fine returning it and getting your money back. I think some stuff comes with 2 or 3 years guarantee as standard too rather than the usual 12 months, so check your receipt.

I was in Halfords yesterday and they have a "smart" Tacx Blue Matic Smart turbo trainer reduced from £120 to £96 (less BC discount if you're a member). 
It's not a fully smart trainer as you have to manually adjust the resistance, but it will Bluetooth data to your phone / tablet.


----------



## rogerzilla (13 Jan 2019)

My old Tacx Speedbraker turbo has a metal roller and that too has a noticeable groove worn into it. Just think of how many times it goes round during a session.


----------



## midlife (13 Jan 2019)

Just checked and my 50 quid Halfords turbo has a metal roller..... I just wondered if it was an Aldi one with a different brand name.


----------

